# 3 iframes?



## aleX Angel (8. September 2004)

Hallo, 

"schooonwieder die?" werden jetzt einige denken, wenn dem so sei: sorry.
Für alle anderen werd ich hier einfach mal auf gut glück mein Problem posten:

Seit einiger Zeit sitze ich nun schon am Layout für meine Homepage, hatte es schon fast fertig und habe nun doch wieder alles umgeworfen.
Bis jetzt hatte ich ein großes iframe in dem dann der inhalt angezeigt wurde... schön und gut, jetzt wird alles anders... hoffe ich. 

Diesen Background habe ich erstellt, ich glaube man muss sich das echt ansehen um zu wissen was ich meine...

>> klick hier << 

Ich möchte in das schwarze feld ein iframe in dem ich dann später den inhalt anzeige, 
in das obere polaroid soll das menue rein, aber halt auch als iframe in dem ich dann ein html object mit den links anzeigen will
und in das untere polaroid sollen die "news" rein, also wie oben soll in dem schwarzen feld des polaroids (bitte nur da, nicht ins weiße rein!) eine html datei angezeigt werden, in die ich dann meine inhalte eintippe...

bloß leider habe ich keinen blassen schimmer ob es überhaupt möglich ist mehrere iframes so genau zu positionieren, oder wie man das mit einem frameset macht oder... ach weiß der geier   leider bin ich hier total überfragt, fand das layout aber wunderschön... 

ich dachte vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll das ganze als popup zu machen, damit das auch bei jeder darstellung richtig positioniert ist und...

könnt ihr mir helfen und sagen wie ich das angehen kann, ob es geht wie ich mir das vorstelle und was ich beachten muss... ich bin über jede hilfe dankbar, und hoffe nicht, dass ich hier falsch verstanden werde nach dem motto: "macht mir das" mir ist klar das dies ein tutorial forum ist, und ich will es auch wirklich lernen... also: helft mir 

viele grüße, danke im vorraus
aleX angel


----------



## shutdown (9. September 2004)

HI!

Du könntest es mal mit CSS probieren

<iframe style="position: absolute; left: 140px; right: 140 px">

Mit den Zahlen ein wenig rumprobieren.
Bin mir jetzzt aber nicht sicher ob der Code so stimmt.

Am besten probier auch mal aus: position-left
und dann so weiter

cu shutdown


----------



## aleX Angel (9. September 2004)

*und wie ...*

... krieg ich jetzt die border da weg? sorry klingt vielleicht doof, aber ich will keine border um das frame, hab das auch da stehen frameborder="0" aber wenn ich deinen Code (der übrigens great funktioniert, thx!) anwede ist da wieder so ein rahmen mist...


----------



## shutdown (9. September 2004)

hm

probier mal bei (ebenfalls im style-Bereich)

border {
width: 0px;
}

weitere css-Befehle: http://www.exine.de/htmlcss/css_befehle.htm

oder einfach


----------



## hyppolit_krispin (10. September 2004)

style="border: none;"


----------

